# Battery drain 2014 diesel



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Covered by 3/36.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks. Sent an e-mail to my dealer. Waiting to see when to take it in.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

2015 Diesel with 300 miles on it NEW, similar issue after leaving at airport for 10 days, nothing was left on and of coarse OnStar useless with dead battery. Battery totally DEAD would not jump start with booster battery, roadside assistance had to jump from truck for 5 mins to give enough charge to turnover. Otherwise always on the road 7days week so not much chance to see whether it would happen again if left idle for several days??? Although at times it seems that the engine cracks slower then usual.

Battery cables, ground terminals, battery all check ok. The only unusual thing observed is DIC voltage indication can be any where from 11.3V to 15.3V noting that anything below 12.6 is discharge battery state and 15.3 is overcharge state. This is what others have called "Smart" charging!!


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

That's the chevy Cruze Phatom! My dealer blamed mine on my radar detector ! Then I had to point out that the car should turn everything off after 10 minutes automaticly...! idiots


----------



## macattackpaul (May 10, 2016)

I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel with the same issue. It has already been to the dealer several times for this issue, and it does not fail when it is there. Just got it back, and 6 days later the car is dead in the driveway. Nothing was left on, and the dealer still does not have any idea. One of the many computer systems on that vehicle is coming on and completely draining the battery. I have no idea which one. It is still under warrantee, and I am the original owner. If anyone else knows what the dealer did to fix this issue, I would take any suggestions.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Moving this to diesel section. There are lots of posts about battery failure in the diesels. Seems like the batteries only last a couple years. I had to have mine replaced last winter. Been fine ever since.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Yup. What diesel said. I had to replace mine this January. It was a champ for about 2.5 years and then bam! DEAD. Replaced the battery and all was well again.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Seems to me the US diesel is using an inferior battery as I haven't heard of any problems with the diesel in Australia. I have a 2012 I bought new and last November I went on a holiday on a cruise ship and was away for 22 days. When I got home the car started like I had used it the day before, no hesitation at all. It will be four years old in August and so far the battery is fine. Charge is between 12.6 and 14.1 and has been doing this since I bought it. My wife has a Hyundai Getz 1.5 petrol and it too started easily, but the battery is only about 2 years old.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Sorry, I thought I posted the results from my dealer visit. 

Turns out they did the TSB on the battery cable and since then all has been fine. I take it the battery was not getting fully charged each time I drove it and so after a while it would just be low enough not to start. No issues since I took it in. 

Now our 2011 Acadia needed a new battery this winter.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

BlueTopaz said:


> Sorry, I thought I posted the results from my dealer visit.
> 
> Turns out they did the TSB on the battery cable and since then all has been fine. I take it the battery was not getting fully charged each time I drove it and so after a while it would just be low enough not to start. No issues since I took it in.
> 
> Now our 2011 Acadia needed a new battery this winter.


You may have. This older thread was reactivated.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

macattackpaul said:


> 6 days later the car is dead in the driveway.


Locked or unlocked? The reports I remember indicate that the car is more likely to kill the battery if it sits unlocked.


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

I've noticed that with my 2014 the lights in the mirror are on sometimes at night..I know they are for the on star system but why does the lights in the mirror stay on...I don't have a paid service with on star


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Why don't you put it in "transportation mode" before you leave it for multiple days.. It will keep everything from drawing power off the battery, even a little draw adds up over time..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

What is this transportation mode of which you speak? Enlighten us please.



WhiteAndBright said:


> Why don't you put it in "transportation mode" before you leave it for multiple days.. It will keep everything from drawing power off the battery, even a little draw adds up over time..
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

dougc905 said:


> What is this transportation mode of which you speak? Enlighten us please.


Disabling Transport Mode


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Ok. That link refers to 2011 - 2013 vehicles. The Cruze diesel wasn't released until 2014. Has anybody tried this on a North American Cruze Diesel? 
- I'm hesitant to turn the key to start when the engine is running. Then again, if it is electronic as opposed to a straight ahead wire connection, maybe there's protection in software.



ChevyGuy said:


> Disabling Transport Mode


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

dougc905 said:


> Ok. That link refers to 2011 - 2013 vehicles. The Cruze diesel wasn't released until 2014. Has anybody tried this on a North American Cruze Diesel?
> - I'm hesitant to turn the key to start when the engine is running. Then again, if it is electronic as opposed to a straight ahead wire connection, maybe there's protection in software.


I have never heard of a disabling mode short of those switches you put on the power cable. I have a 2012 Australian diesel and after leaving it parked for 22 days when on holiday it started straight away. I just turned it off and left it, no special preparation. We also have a Hyundai Getz, petrol engined hatchback, and it started straight away also.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

dougc905 said:


> Ok. That link refers to 2011 - 2013 vehicles. The Cruze diesel wasn't released until 2014.


The article was written on August 21, 2012, so that's why it stops at the 2013 model year. 




dougc905 said:


> I'm hesitant to turn the key to start when the engine is running. Then again, if it is electronic as opposed to a straight ahead wire connection, maybe there's protection in software.


The computer controls the starter. Your "start key" is nothing more then a request to the computer.. (Which it will ignore if you don't have the right fob or electronic code.)

Try this test: next time you start the car, just flick it. Don't hold it until it catches. I think you'll find it doesn't make any difference because it's the computer controlling the starter - not you.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

OK. So if your car is in transportation mode, do you open the door with the key, then start the car and run through the process? The ecu must be powered on continuously for the key to work. What gets turned off versus left on? Can the car be driven in this mode? Just wondering, I doubt that I will ever leave the car long enough for this to be useful.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

dougc905 said:


> OK. So if your car is in transportation mode, do you open the door with the key, then start the car and run through the process? The ecu must be powered on continuously for the key to work. What gets turned off versus left on? Can the car be driven in this mode? Just wondering, I doubt that I will ever leave the car long enough for this to be useful.


From the link: "When Transport Mode is on and the vehicle is not running, the Remote Keyless Entry (RKE) transmitter (key fob) is disabled and the content theft deterrent and exit lighting timers are reduced. When Transport Mode is on and the vehicle is running, there is no difference in operation."

I'd consider using it if parking it for an extended time - such as leaving on vacation.


----------



## skip66 (Jan 29, 2016)

The dealer just installed battery #3 in my 2014 Cruze diesel. It has about 23000 miles on it. Nothing they have done has stopped the battery from discharging. I sent a letter to GM CEO and that got the corporate office involved. The car has now been at the dealership for 12 days. I know that it can be fixed but does Chevrolet want to put the effort into it?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

skip66 said:


> The dealer just installed battery #3 in my 2014 Cruze diesel. It has about 23000 miles on it. Nothing they have done has stopped the battery from discharging. I sent a letter to GM CEO and that got the corporate office involved. The car has now been at the dealership for 12 days. I know that it can be fixed but does Chevrolet want to put the effort into it?


What steps has your dealer taken to troubleshoot this issue so far? Most people who have battery issues have at least 2 years on the battery.


----------



## skip66 (Jan 29, 2016)

On my first trip to the dealer after getting jump started 3 mornings in a row,they found nothing wrong. One morning when it wouldn't start, I charged up the battery and left the battery cable off over night. The next morning the battery was low again. I installed a new battery and it was fine for 9 months including a 45 day period when it was not used last summer. When it got cold last December the battery went low again. Took it back to the dealer. They tested the charging system,the battery, checked for draws on the battery. They went to technical assistance but they no help. After I brought it home l got a call from the dealership that they had a fix for the problem. They replaced the negative battery cable. The day after I brought it home, the battery was low again. I have lost count how many times this battery has gone down. At one point I tried to get customer assistance to tow it to the dealer but since I live on Nantucket Island they wouldn't send a truck for it. I finally got them to pay for this trip to the dealer. The dealership is currently trying to duplicate the problem.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

There was a man from Nantucket who told his dealer to...


----------



## skip66 (Jan 29, 2016)

Yeah,well,OK . I am on dealer # 2 now!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

skip66 said:


> On my first trip to the dealer after getting jump started 3 mornings in a row,they found nothing wrong. One morning when it wouldn't start, I charged up the battery and left the battery cable off over night. The next morning the battery was low again. I installed a new battery and it was fine for 9 months including a 45 day period when it was not used last summer. When it got cold last December the battery went low again. Took it back to the dealer. They tested the charging system,the battery, checked for draws on the battery. They went to technical assistance but they no help. After I brought it home l got a call from the dealership that they had a fix for the problem. They replaced the negative battery cable. The day after I brought it home, the battery was low again. I have lost count how many times this battery has gone down. At one point I tried to get customer assistance to tow it to the dealer but since I live on Nantucket Island they wouldn't send a truck for it. I finally got them to pay for this trip to the dealer. The dealership is currently trying to duplicate the problem.


Hi skip66,

I sincerely apologize for the ongoing battery concerns you're experiencing with your Cruze and please know this is not the experience we want our customers to have. I appreciate your patience with this situation as I know how inconvenient it is to be without your vehicle. I see you're currently working with your dealership to resolve this, however, we'd like to research this further on our end. Please send us a message with your VIN, full contact information, and the dealership you've been working with so we may assist.

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Locked or unlocked? The reports I remember indicate that the car is more likely to kill the battery if it sits unlocked.


I never did see an answer to this question. Was the car sitting unlocked?




2014Oilburner said:


> I've noticed that with my 2014 the lights in the mirror are on sometimes at night..I know they are for the on star system but why does the lights in the mirror stay on...I don't have a paid service with on star


With my 2013, those lights are off before I exit the car - certainly by the time the dome light goes out.

I seem to recall a post where someone got the wrong radio. It didn't always get turned off. I wonder if something like that is going on here.


----------



## skip66 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi Chelsea
Thanks for the response. The Cruze has been at the dealer now for 2 weeks. I have been talking to GM corporate as well as Chevrolet customer assistance about the problem. Case # 8-1776174776. Right now I believe the main obstacle to getting this car fixed is the district manager. If you would like to talk to me my number is in the case file. I'll take all the help I can get to get this car fixed.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

skip66 said:


> Hi Chelsea
> Thanks for the response. The Cruze has been at the dealer now for 2 weeks. I have been talking to GM corporate as well as Chevrolet customer assistance about the problem. Case # 8-1776174776. Right now I believe the main obstacle to getting this car fixed is the district manager. If you would like to talk to me my number is in the case file. I'll take all the help I can get to get this car fixed.


Hello again skip66,

I apologize for any inconvenience this situation has caused and I appreciate your patience with this matter. I understand how being without your vehicle for over 2 weeks is frustrating. I have located your case within our system and I see that your Cruze is currently pending diagnosis at the dealership. At this time, your case agent, Cynthia, is in the best position to assist you. Please know that both your case agent and the dealership are working diligently to resolve this for you. If you have any further questions in the meantime, please refer to your case agent as your point of contact.

Have a great day,

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I have an newer SUV that had a half dozen relays changed that were causing battery to flat line.
Brought it to the dealer they had no idea even though I asked them to check the relays, a TSB came in 
for that problem then they fixed it.
It was towed twice to the dealer.
Checking every relay can be time consuming and might not even be the problem so they wouldn't do it.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

While the Cruze does have some relays, most of the shutdown (radio, OnStar) is down via commands on the computer bus.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Cruz15 said:


> I have an newer SUV that had a half dozen relays changed that were causing battery to flat line.
> Brought it to the dealer they had no idea even though I asked them to check the relays, a TSB came in
> for that problem then they fixed it.
> It was towed twice to the dealer.
> Checking every relay can be time consuming and might not even be the problem so they wouldn't do it.



Hi Cruz15,

I am sorry to hear about your battery flat lining in your vehicle and can understand how frustrating it is. I understand you have been to the dealership for this concern. If you are interested in visiting a different Chevrolet dealership we would be glad to assist you. Feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, mileage, and the dealership you would like to work with. We would be happy to help!

Kindly,

Cristina Y
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## skip66 (Jan 29, 2016)

My diesel Cruze sat at the dealership for 28 days.They drove it 200 miles and worked on it for .9 hours. They can't figure out what is wrong with it. My case with GM has now moved to the GM legal department. I wonder if their engineers/ technicians are any better than those at the executive office?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

skip66 said:


> My diesel Cruze sat at the dealership for 28 days.They drove it 200 miles and worked on it for .9 hours. They can't figure out what is wrong with it. My case with GM has now moved to the GM legal department. I wonder if their engineers/ technicians are any better than those at the executive office?


They need to get somebody who knows how to use a voltmeter and just check everything. it will be tedious, but I think it's the only way to identify a drain. Good luck and keep us posted. This does suck.


----------



## skip66 (Jan 29, 2016)

I was supposed to get a call from GM legal department last Thursday 7/7/16. The call never came. I have tried to contact them every day since. I have left a message but still no return call. I think that she ran into the same stone wall that all my other advisers have. If I don't hear from them by Friday,I will try another way to get them to fix it. I will not give up until all my options are exhausted.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

skip66 said:


> I was supposed to get a call from GM legal department last Thursday 7/7/16. The call never came. I have tried to contact them every day since. I have left a message but still no return call. I think that she ran into the same stone wall that all my other advisers have. If I don't hear from them by Friday,I will try another way to get them to fix it. I will not give up until all my options are exhausted.


Good luck with everything. Sounds very frustrating.


----------



## skip66 (Jan 29, 2016)

I just got a call from GM legal department . Long story short,they can't help with my problem. I think that this is an emissions problem. I think fixing the battery problem will cause an emissions problem on cold start up. This is just speculation on my part,but why else would they refuse to repair a vehicle under warranty? I feel I have 3 options left. 1.join the Cruze diesel class action lawsuit . 2. Contact Senator Elizabeth Warrens's office . 3. See if I can fix it. I think I will go with 1 and 3 for now.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Relevant information from another thread:



pandrad61 said:


> there is a tsb about diesels killing batt. i just had mine replaced at 15k miles. GM has a TSB for Bluetooth draining batt after shut down. as the teck told me the Bluetooth system wont turn off if you turn car off and leave Bluetooth connected and walk away. he might have simplified it for me. ill try to pull up the tsb number and exact description


----------



## oldmxr412 (Aug 19, 2016)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi Cruz15,
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your battery flat lining in your vehicle and can understand how frustrating it is. I understand you have been to the dealership for this concern. If you are interested in visiting a different Chevrolet dealership we would be glad to assist you. Feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, mileage, and the dealership you would like to work with. We would be happy to help!
> 
> ...



Hi Cristina,

I have the same problem. I'm on my 3rd battery in 2.5 years. The first was replaced by the dealership (Bay Side Chevrolet, Prince Frederick, MD) at 12,000 miles and the second was just replaced at 90,000 miles at my expense. I bought the extended warranty, which doesn't cover batteries, and the dealership said they couldn't troubleshoot the issue (again) unless I paid $400 to replace the battery. I refused and bought one from Napa. I still have 10,000 miles left on the warranty and would like to get this resolved. Anything you can do to help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

oldmxr412 said:


> Hi Cristina,
> 
> I have the same problem. I'm on my 3rd battery in 2.5 years. The first was replaced by the dealership (Bay Side Chevrolet, Prince Frederick, MD) at 12,000 miles and the second was just replaced at 90,000 miles at my expense. I bought the extended warranty, which doesn't cover batteries, and the dealership said they couldn't troubleshoot the issue (again) unless I paid $400 to replace the battery. I refused and bought one from Napa. I still have 10,000 miles left on the warranty and would like to get this resolved. Anything you can do to help would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


There is the TSB out for the Bluetooth staying on after you shut off the car...if you shut the car off while your phone is still connected to the Bluetooth the system will not shut off and will draw from the battery....enough that if you leave the car parked for 5 or 6 days the battery can be dead...always make sure you end your Bluetooth call or switch the Bluetooth back to the phone before you shut off the car. I'm on my second battery which I believe was caused by this issue.


----------



## Aj87 (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm having a similar issue but my battery tests good if it is charged separately and the charging system seems to be working just fine when checked with a multimeter. Do other people's batteries test bad??


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Aj87 said:


> I'm having a similar issue but my battery tests good if it is charged separately and the charging system seems to be working just fine when checked with a multimeter. Do other people's batteries test bad??


Have you had the negative battery cable replaced?


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

2014Oilburner said:


> There is the TSB out for the Bluetooth staying on after you shut off the car...if you shut the car off while your phone is still connected to the Bluetooth the system will not shut off and will draw from the battery....enough that if you leave the car parked for 5 or 6 days the battery can be dead...always make sure you end your Bluetooth call or switch the Bluetooth back to the phone before you shut off the car. I'm on my second battery which I believe was caused by this issue.


My phone connects to Bluetooth automatically when I start the car. Does this mean that I have to actually shut my phone off before shutting off the car to prevent battery drain?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Barefeet said:


> My phone connects to Bluetooth automatically when I start the car. Does this mean that I have to actually shut my phone off before shutting off the car to prevent battery drain?


Not in my experience. But then again my car never sits for more than 3 days.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Barefeet said:


> My phone connects to Bluetooth automatically when I start the car. Does this mean that I have to actually shut my phone off before shutting off the car to prevent battery drain?


I think the issue is an active connection - like being on a phone call or streaming audio. Just being "ready" doesn't count - or else this problem would be far more consistent.


----------



## Aj87 (Sep 12, 2016)

Diesel, I have not. Is that covered under warranty?? I did do a resistance check in it though and didn't see any issues. Thanks for the help


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

Barefeet said:


> My phone connects to Bluetooth automatically when I start the car. Does this mean that I have to actually shut my phone off before shutting off the car to prevent battery drain?


You have to end your phone call thru the bluetooth or transfer the call back to the phone before you shut off the car.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Aj87 said:


> Diesel, I have not. Is that covered under warranty?? I did do a resistance check in it though and didn't see any issues. Thanks for the help


Although you aimed this question to diesel, I'll answer it.

Yes, the cable replacement is covered for ten years and (don't quote me) 120000 miles, memory serves, for certain electrical issues.
Radio turning on and off...instruments all going to zero while driving and then recovering....power steering and stabilitrack warnings.

Someone will put the bulletin # up and you can see if it fits what you are experiencing.

Rob


----------



## Aj87 (Sep 12, 2016)

Rob, the only thing I have experienced is a dead battery but with after checking with a multimeter it seems to be charging and the battery tests the v and cca tests at the autoparts store. And now the car is dead. Battery was on the trickle charger for about 12 hours and still said charging and wouldn't even turn the car over. I put a multimeter on it and it said 12.4v. I ended up jump starting it off my other car. I'm just lost


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Aj87 said:


> Diesel, I have not. Is that covered under warranty?? I did do a resistance check in it though and didn't see any issues. Thanks for the help


Sorry, been away for a few days. To add to what Robby said, I would just take it in and say the battery save light was on , or that you exhibited some of the things he said. They will replace no question.


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

I'll chime in. 

Twice now our Cruze TD has had a dead battery. When I say dead, I don't mean "won't start", I mean DEAD. Power locks won't even work. 

The first time was last winter and the car sat for 4 days. It took 5 minutes on the jumper cables to have enough juice to come alive. My GF cannot remember if she was using bluetooth or not. 

The second time was in September. The car sat for 6 days and was extremely dead as well. It was on jumper cables for over 10 minutes before having enough juice to come alive. No bluetooth was used. 



My thought is there may be a bad cell or an intermittent short in the battery. The battery, charging system, etc tests out fine. I may still replace the battery before winter. The one in it is rated for 700CCAs, and from what I can tell, the diesel requires either 800 or 850 CCAs


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

kmfinley93 said:


> I'll chime in.
> 
> Twice now our Cruze TD has had a dead battery. When I say dead, I don't mean "won't start", I mean DEAD. Power locks won't even work.
> 
> ...


The batteries that came with the diesels from the factory have a short lifespan. Most people who have posted on here needed to replace factory battery within 2-2.5 years, including me.


----------



## Aj87 (Sep 12, 2016)

Just an update: the battery finally tested bad and I replaced it with a 850ccabattery and it's been fine since. I hope that was the issue. Thanks guys


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm not one to usually post on here anymore but today my 2014 diesel would not start....AGAIN. This is the third battery I have had in the car.

First one after about 4 months the car would randomly not start. Took it in (about 3 times) and after the 3rd trip to the dealer they finally said it was a bad cell in the battery and replaced it under warranty.

A little over 1 year after that the battery died. I took it to the dealer but they would not warranty the battery again so I took it to NTB and had them replace it

Now I'm having this problem again. Would not start this morning and had to jump start the car. Had the battery tested and they said it is good but not charging good. From what I am reading there is a service bulletin out on a battery cable?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> I'm not one to usually post on here anymore but today my 2014 diesel would not start....AGAIN. This is the third battery I have had in the car.
> 
> First one after about 4 months the car would randomly not start. Took it in (about 3 times) and after the 3rd trip to the dealer they finally said it was a bad cell in the battery and replaced it under warranty.
> 
> ...


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

skip66 said:


> I just got a call from GM legal department . Long story short,they can't help with my problem. I think that this is an emissions problem. I think fixing the battery problem will cause an emissions problem on cold start up. This is just speculation on my part,but why else would they refuse to repair a vehicle under warranty? I feel I have 3 options left. 1.join the Cruze diesel class action lawsuit . 2. Contact Senator Elizabeth Warrens's office . 3. See if I can fix it. I think I will go with 1 and 3 for now.


Skip, what was the solution for your problem? We never heard back form you on this.


----------



## skip66 (Jan 29, 2016)

I believe that the problem was inadvertently fixed by the dealership when I brought the car in for a CEL and they replaced the NOX sensor and the battery, again. I am still on battery # 3. After this battery was put in , I installed a battery save which cuts power to the vehicle if the battery goes below 11 volts but it has never activated. The battery saver has never activated and the battery has never gone low even down to 2 degrees F. The car would crank but wouldn't start at this temp. My most recent trip to the dealer was last month for code P20E2 and P20E4. exhaust temperature sensor #2 which was covered by an extended warranty. I almost traded it in for a Mercedes last month. I hope that I answered your question.


----------

